# Murrell's Inlet Info.



## PaSc_Fisherman (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello all..
My daughter is now living in the Garden City area and I have fished the the pier many times in the last few years. I will be there the second week of June and bringing my Hobie Kayak..
I'd like to get some information on where I can put in the water in Murrell's Inlet ? I've looked at the Murrell's Inlet public boat launch on line...but am hoping for some local input on this as to where is better, free ( hopefully ) . Is it also possible to kayak out beyond the jetty into the ocean ( possible, meaning safe )? What can I expect to catch? I do have a wide variety of rod/reel combinations for saltwater fishing and fish finder/GPS on my kayak. Any information that you can pass on to me will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Look up the oyster recycling facility near Huntington Beach State Park, just don't leave anything valuable in your car while parked there.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Captainfirebeard said:


> Look up the oyster recycling facility near Huntington Beach State Park, just don't leave anything valuable in your car while parked there.


Once you get to the Oyster Recycling Center and put in, it's only about a 10 minute paddle to the mouth of the inlet. I see guys there all the time. You can get (in season) black drum, red drum, trout, weakfish, flounder, ribbonfish, bluefish, spanish mackeral, king mackeral, whiting, sheepshead, cobia and (rarely) now and then a member of the jack family.


----------



## PaSc_Fisherman (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info.
I found some pictures of the area your talking about and it looks like the spot I saw on Google Earth. I am thinking that there is a big difference in the water depths with the changing tides in that area? Is it a strong current also? That is Georgetown County also, so I can shark fish from the beach there is that correct?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

PaSc_Fisherman said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I found some pictures of the area your talking about and it looks like the spot I saw on Google Earth. I am thinking that there is a big difference in the water depths with the changing tides in that area? Is it a strong current also? That is Georgetown County also, so I can shark fish from the beach there is that correct?


Yes, you can shark fish there. Yes, there are significant depth changes with the tides, and yes, there's a strong current riding out of the inlet, but not as strong filling it.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

As the previous posters mentioned pay attention to the tide!! If you are caught in an outgoing tide the water will take you for a ride!!! Been there, done that, NOT FUN..... Stay close to the weeds if this happens. Plenty of fish to be taken any given day but it's fishing.... NO guarantees.... You will get bites and fish but you may not catch what you are looking for. Everything changes with the tide. Plenty of fish there but bringing them in separates us all. GOOD LUCK!!!
Kim:fishing:


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I found a few more spots to launch kayaks at, when my wife and I took them down there.
Morse Park Landing. 4939 US-17 BUS Murrells Inlet
Public Boat Ramp 4139 US-17 BUS Murrells Inlet
Stanley Drive Landing Stanley Drive Garden City
Shell Road Boat Ramp @Midway Inlet N Pawleys Island on Main Street. Limited Parking
Public Boat Ramp 3rd Street Pawleys Island

Hope this helps........ KIm:fishing:


----------



## PaSc_Fisherman (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you all very much for the info it has been a big help. I am going to look into those additional places to Launch that you mentioned. This should be an adventure, hopefully a good Adventure.... I've never fished from my kayak in Tidal water yet so this will be a learning experience for me! I know people that fish the pier in Garden City and will see if anybody kayak fishes is there to maybe get to go out with also.


----------

